# ******* horse names



## steph (Aug 27, 2008)

can you post a photo? A visual would help.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah... a picture would help. Front, back, and both sides preferably. That way we can see all the markings (except for the ones on the tummy..)



Don't worry about pics that are conformation ones... just basic sides, front, and back.


----------



## exp35post912 (Sep 11, 2008)

yep...ive gotta go to the barn here in about an hour and ill get lots of pictures than!


----------



## exp35post912 (Sep 11, 2008)

these two are off my phone so they aren't that great...but il have more soon.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Brandy ray? 8)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Moonshine Sadie. Ellie May, Brandywine, Odetta Outhouse, Matty Grace, Loretta Lynn. Does it have to be a ******* name? .


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

I love Ellie May!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i asked the ring leader of the red necks ( my husband) and he came up with HUUS (sp) like horse......lol....daisy duke, red neck for a name, billy jo, clive.....


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

How about a Scottish name Caledonia call her Cally for short. this song reminds me of finding the love Vida and I have found for riding.... but going *******...My moms name is Bessie Joe...and I also like Clemintine.."darlin Clemintine" :shock: ..I suppose Cletis-fina is too far out there :shock: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTUVjlfjfJk&feature=related


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

If you decide to go with Bessie Joe mom said it was ok as long as it was a horse and not a cow :lol: There is another namesake to Bessie.. "Bess the horse with the human mind" and the star of the 1946 movie "Gallant Bess" here is a link to the TMC trailer.. http://www.tcm.com/video/videoPlayer/?cid=142754&titleId=400020


----------



## exp35post912 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the great ideas guys!!!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Does she have a name already? Maybe we could put a spin on it for you.


----------



## exp35post912 (Sep 11, 2008)

well her name now is Frosty, which is cute but im just not really stuck on it!


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

How about Scarlett Ohara or Miss Prissy?


----------



## exp35post912 (Sep 11, 2008)

so, these are the three ive thought of so far....
Roma
Dixie
Camille (Cami for short)

what do you guys think?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

DIXIE....perfectly ******* and seems to suit her.


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay what about Daisy Duke!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ok all the red necks in my town drives chevy's...how about chevy?...if you have satelite tune in to cmt i.e...country fried home vids, moble home disaster....******* wedding's...that might help with naming


----------

